# Appomattox River ???



## KoreanFisher

Went out to the Appomattox riveer today with my dad. This was near Colonial Heights off of the Blouvard. My dad and another fisherman there said they catch Striper, Walleye, Large and Small mouth bass trout, etc out there. We caught nothing all day and fished the in coming tide. We were using rattle traps, all kinds of gulps, and glass and soft minnows. Some guys there were using shad but didnt pull anything either.

Can anyone give me some tips on fishing that river? My dad said to cast for teh faster rapids but I thought I was supposed to look for still parts in the midst of current??

Any tips are greatly appreciated!!!
:fishing:


----------



## Richmond Medic

i fish that stretch of the river.... in the spring the shad are thick in there. so are the herring. the stripers come in there a few weeks later. i know there are bass catfish bream in there. ive never seen walleye and it getstoo warm for trout in the summer. there are some BIG catfish in there. a few years ago i got a39lb one right under the 95 bridge. for smaller cats we use livers. for the bigger ones use cutbait. as for the bass topwaters work for small large and stripers when there in there. bucktails work for stripers too. archers damn is a good place too. you gotta get the permission card first. $10 oh yeah. the white perch run in there in the spring too.


----------



## KoreanFisher

Yep me and my dad were at Archers Dam. My pops had a pass. and we got one for the rest of this year. So where are the best spots around there? types of baits?


----------



## AbuMike

That is mainly a Spring spot. There arre some resident Stripers that can be caught all year whenever we have a high water. They Walleye population has fallen off the face of the earth because of over fishing. Still some nice ones are caught by those of us who target them all year.


----------



## Richmond Medic

the smallmouth bass ive caught have been in the current below the damn. plastic baits work well. when the river gets up spinnerbaits work well too. i mostly figh there in the spring to early summer so i dont know what would work there this time of year. i am surprised to hear there are walleye in there. i didnt think they were in there!


----------



## AbuMike

There are a couple new parks on the river in Colonial Heights that don't require a pass. This strech of river is killer from a yak.


----------



## [email protected]

try the out going tide. you know, high to low..


----------



## bbcroaker

Launched my kayak at the new ramp at Roslyn park twice last month didn't catch any thing there either.Drove off and left my paddle on the dock the last time.I went back and put up a lost poster but have'nt heard anything.
Nice place to fish but the tides are really fast on that strech of river.


----------



## AbuMike

it's not an easy place to fish. use you electronics and find the humps in the river bed that run the width of the river. these ar places where conveyor belts ran across the river carring rocks and gravel. these humps hold fish on both tides.


----------



## bbcroaker

I'll try that next time after everything gets back yo normal after all this rain.
I used my FF the first trip but did not notice any of those conv. humps above 295 brigde


----------



## KoreanFisher

Heard that they were pulling stripers out by Archers dam the night before this storm hit.


----------



## AbuMike

i'm down everyday and have not heard that but does not mean it didn't happen. we tend to be tight lipped about such things....


----------



## bbcroaker

Fellow fishyaker was up that way first of the week before the storm and caught a couple of nice LM Bass. No stripers.


----------

